# wasting my time?



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Basically at the moment and doing tri-sets on the chest these include incline bb press-flys, incline push ups. But to be fair Im totally not getting anything from the presses. Form is right weight is good but not feeling much. Although when I only do flys and press ups I get a great pump and burn the next day. Should I discard bb and db presses for a while? Whats your opinions?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Try decine db press I find it works for me, but just play around a bit to find out what works for you


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Depends on your goal mate, I think keeping it simple to start with is a good rule of thumb, plus if you can do it safely decline bench is a great exercise.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> Basically at the moment and doing tri-sets on the chest these include incline bb press-flys, incline push ups. But to be fair Im totally not getting anything from the presses. Form is right weight is good but not feeling much. Although when I only do flys and press ups I get a great pump and burn the next day. Should I discard bb and db presses for a while? Whats your opinions?


if form is good and you say weight is good (what weight) how many reps and sets are you doing ????


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

you will not get as big from doing tri sets as you do from single heavy sets.]

Think about it, it's like a marathon for you chest just like long distant runners all very scrawny most of the time.

You tend to hit more of the slow twitch fibres which responsible for muscluar endurance as opposed to the fast twitch fibres responsible for more explosive/short sharp bursts.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

The key thing to remember with whatever kind of workout/set and rep scheme you are doing is that to force adaptation to the exercise you need to be taking the muscle to a point where you are exherting significant effort, or causing overall failure.

That's the main thing, but remember also that not all forms of training will result in the same kind of adaptation, and the more high rep you go (either in a single set or by use of tri sets or drop sets), the more failure is induced not so much by stimulating the big fast twitch muscle fibres, but rather by build up of localised acidity (due to the metabolism of pyruvate and lactate) interfering with nerve conductivity and neuromuscular control. In this situation, adaptation will lead more towards developing better muscular endurance than towards mass and strength gain (although you will gain some size and strength).

There's nothing wrong with building up muscular endurance, is a very positive physical trait to have and it enables more intense training, but if your main focus is mass or strength gain then trisets alone are not optimum I don't think for that particuar goal.

A good approach for the natural trainier that leads to all round development that includes both muscular endurance and strength and size focused work is to alternate reps each time you train a bodypart - one session train in the low to medium rep range (1 to 10 reps per set), and then next session go for higher rep single sets or drop sets or supersets/tri sets etc.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

I would pick one exercise some kind of bench press,work hard at it and build the weight up doing straight sets.

Trisets and volume training of any kind never done anything for me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

This will sound quite anal but IMO you have to concentrate on the muscle your working, if your not feeling it you change / adapt what your doing till you can. It can be as simple as just changing position slightly from my experience mate.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Pump is important to create further stretching of the sarcolemma, but it isn't the be-all and end-all. The main thing to focus on is progressive overload, as the others have stated find an exercise that you can progress safely and consistently in strength. Vary your volume and intensity to prevent CNS fatigue and stalling (e.g. make sure you deload) and the gains will come with time.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Well have been doing incline and decline previously but feel more of a workout from flys and press ups. Seem to get more of a muscle and mind thing going on. Currently doing this as follows

mon

bench press 3x5 heavy

squat 3x5 heavy

deadlift 3x5 heavy

wed

Dips 4x8 weighted

pull ups 4x8 weighted

deadlift 3x5 heavy

fri

same as monday

All working good but chest lagging a lil


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Whoa there horsey!!!

Squats, bench and deads on the same day. Bonkers. And doing it twice a week.

Seriously need to go back to the drawing board.

Chest/bi's

Back/Tri's

Legs and shoulders


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Its fine, been doing split for ages and stopped gaining. So going back to basics for a bit. It seems to work for me


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> Its fine, been doing split for ages and stopped gaining. So going back to basics for a bit. *It seems to work for me[*/QUOTE]
> 
> so are you asking advice then mate or just telling us what your doing ???


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> Its fine, *been doing split for ages and stopped gaining*. So going back to basics for a bit. It seems to work for me


Sounds to me like you have hit the nail on the head. If you been doing it for ages and stopped gaining then change what your doing.

decline bench for a bit and see how you get on. Change the grip on the bar slightly and position of your arms / elbows


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

flinty90 said:



> Well yeh, just trying to see what works best for others and what info I can grab to influence my workouts a bit more.


----------

